# Lens hood for RF 35mm f/1.8 IS STM



## brad-man (Aug 16, 2020)

The "official" lens hood for this lens is the EW-52. It's a puny little extension and it appears from the photos I have seen that any filters are mounted at the end of the "hood." Interestingly, Canon also lists the EW-103 as compatible and it is a real hood (RF 28-70L). Anyone with this lens tried any hood solutions?


----------



## JoTomOz (Aug 17, 2020)

My experience with this lens is that it handles light/ resists flare really really well. Last year I found a random, decent sized hood in a second hand camera shop that snapped on to that ridge at the front. I have since lost it but not missed it. And almost every other lens I own I have a hood for. 

and the 28-70 hood is definitely not compatible as it’s way way bigger (95mm vs 52mm filter). Was there another standard zoom lens hood that works?


----------



## brad-man (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the response. The hood is more for protection from impact than flare. The 35 has a protruding front element like the EF 50 and that is where the "official" EW-52 attaches. The 28-70 hood is Canon's suggestion, not mine. I assumed it would attach on the part of the 35 that accepts ring lights. I haven't tried anything yet, just reading. I attached the page where Canon says both are compatible.RF 35mm f/1.8 Macro accessories 
Curious...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2020)

The lens front element on a RF 35mm f/1.8 is already recessed quite a bit. Any hood needs to be short or the lens will viginette. There are cheap 3rd party hoods for the lens, I've never felt a need for one.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 29, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Anyone with this lens tried any hood solutions?


I own the lens and the EW-52. The "lenshood" is ridiculous small and it is allways fixed on my lens.
It is possible to use the MT 24 with the hood, because it is screwed in the filter thread.
I think it is very expensive if you compare the price for the hood and the lens. And it is such a tiny piece of plastic!


----------



## brad-man (Aug 29, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> I own the lens and the EW-52. The "lenshood" is ridiculous small and it is allways fixed on my lens.
> It is possible to use the MT 24 with the hood, because it is screwed in the filter thread.
> I think it is very expensive if you compare the price for the hood and the lens. And it is such a tiny piece of plastic!


I wanted a hood to try and protect the focus motor in case of impact (a la EF-50). I have since realized that any hood that protects at macro distances where the front element is extended 3/4" beyond the lens body would vignette terribly at normal distances when the element is retracted. I guess that's the "cost" of a budget lens design. I still love the lens though. It's RF, sharp, light weight and affordable. What's not to love?


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 29, 2020)

Vignetting is not an issue with the hood, but it won´t protect the motor.
This picture was shot at f/1.8 without corrections


I like this lens very much, it is so versatile!


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 30, 2020)

I got the JJC clone for it (LH-52) and then a JJC wide angle 52mm hood. Alas with the hood I can't get the lens cap on, but I dont mind that too much. I get protection in case I get a little bit of protection with the JJC (LH-52) in case I get too too close trying to do macro or soemthing, but when I want protection instead of a UV filter, then I have the lens hood which is small and light. Combined I think both were about 250 HKD.


----------

